# is 175 now on priority??



## Gemrichjess (Mar 26, 2009)

hi everyone

i have just been reading through some of the posts and came across one that said that 175 csl & modL are now on priority????

is this true as my 175 application was submitted at the beg of dec last year and we are currently on the MODL list, we have also applied and are waiting for approval on a 176 state sponsorship visa too!

which one will come through first?

has anyone received their 175 visa recently and when did you get it submitted??

we are so despereate to go


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Gem:

If you get the state sponsorship that should come in first as that has priority 2 (right after employer sponsored). If you are only on MODL and not CSL then that is priority 4. Basically once they announced the priority system the first-come first served of the past went out the window. 



Gemrichjess said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have just been reading through some of the posts and came across one that said that 175 csl & modL are now on priority????
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Gem, if u r on MODL, you are anyways on the waiting list, once the CSLs will clear then will come MODL.

Yes I know many CSL applicants who have got their visas. a friends who is an active member in this forum got his visa in 3 months, he had state sponsorship.


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Gem, just thought you'd like to know that we applied for a 176 in january 09 and were still waiting. Checking everyday but nothing!! its driving me and my hubby nuts. We are on the CSL and MODL and have queensland sponsership. The wait is exhausting and i have just had an offer on my house, so i'm in another dilemma without the visa. My agent has informed us that the 176 visa is taking approx 10 weeks but hey weve been waiting longer than that. They also told me that the staff at the DIAC are bogged down with applications and have not been given any extra staff to cope with the demand. So it looks like we could all be waiting a long time. Good luck with your and i hope you don't have to wait too long.

Lisa


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi Gem, just thought you'd like to know that we applied for a 176 in january 09 and were still waiting. Checking everyday but nothing!! its driving me and my hubby nuts. We are on the CSL and MODL and have queensland sponsership. The wait is exhausting and i have just had an offer on my house, so i'm in another dilemma without the visa. My agent has informed us that the 176 visa is taking approx 10 weeks but hey weve been waiting longer than that. They also told me that the staff at the DIAC are bogged down with applications and have not been given any extra staff to cope with the demand. So it looks like we could all be waiting a long time. Good luck with your and i hope you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> Lisa


I have applied for online 175 Visa April 26 (CSL), today my status has a new entry ..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

says " 06/05/2009 Application being processed further" 

Does it mean anything?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It means it moved forward a bit, be watchful now as they will probably ask for more info soon.



manish1980 said:


> I have applied for online 175 Visa April 26 (CSL), today my status has a new entry ..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> says " 06/05/2009 Application being processed further"
> 
> Does it mean anything?


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

amaslam said:


> It means it moved forward a bit, be watchful now as they will probably ask for more info soon.


So can I go ahead with PCC and medical now or wait?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they wud anyways ask fro meds and PCC very soon..


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

I think this thread is related.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/21706-should-we-prepare-our-medicals-police-checks-now.html


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Manish 
When did u applied in 2008 or in 2009, as i applied For GSM 175 visa (CSL) on 23rd April 2009 and there is no status change till date


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ram said:


> Hi Manish
> When did u applied in 2008 or in 2009, as i applied For GSM 175 visa (CSL) on 23rd April 2009 and there is no status change till date



2009...u which profession and from which city in india?


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

I am from Chandigarh and applied as (2125-13) Electronics Engineer.


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

manish1980 said:


> I have applied for online 175 Visa April 26 (CSL), today my status has a new entry ..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> says " 06/05/2009 Application being processed further"
> 
> Does it mean anything?


I wonder why no one is surprised !!

There are many people in this forum who are 175, CSL and have been waiting for months together and here we have Manish whose application got progressed in few days. I am missing something here ? 

Congratulations Manish, but can you tell me how different is your application from ours ? Is that something to do with your ASCO code ?

I applied in Feb 09 and the application status has not moved an inch from day 1.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi loveoz

sheer luck, complete papers, i guess thts what must be working for him 

u will hear soon, dont worry, patience always pays


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

My ASCO code is 2231-79 (Siebel Specialist).I don't know if my appln have moved forward or not.

My Application status page says..(Have applied 175 online)

Application Status
Application General Skilled Migration - XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

26/04/2009 Application received - processing commenced Message
26/04/2009 Application fee received Message
*06/05/2009 Application being processed further* Message

Last line is bold is the new enter...If i click message ..it gives the same message "Application being processed further"

Infact ...I have thinking of going to Victoria state nomination ...as CSL queue seems to be tooo long...

Dont know if that will be right decision..

Also I have mail from apsc

Applications are now being processed as follows:

1. State or Territory Nominated Applications - once the department has
received and approved a nomination from a state or territory authority,
processing of the application will *commence within 10 working days* of that
approval. Should you need to, please lodge enquiries about your
application via: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

2. Applications with a nominated occupation on the Critical Skills List
(CSL) - are being *processed in date of lodgment order*. Information about
the CSL can be found on the department's website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...kills-list.pdf


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Manish

When we read application being processed further we had a CO within a couple of weeks. It definately means they are looking at your application so thats good news. Don't send any meds/PC until asked by your CO, otherwise you may have to do them again which will cost more money
Lisa


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi Manish
> 
> When we read application being processed further we had a CO within a couple of weeks. It definately means they are looking at your application so thats good news. Don't send any meds/PC until asked by your CO, otherwise you may have to do them again which will cost more money
> Lisa


Hi Elisa..

Thanks..That was a great input..I will keep my fingers crossed...hoping to hear from CO 

Manish


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> My ASCO code is 2231-79 (Siebel Specialist).I don't know if my appln have moved forward or not.
> 
> My Application status page says..(Have applied 175 online)
> 
> ...


Hi Manish
I have a doubt regarding ur ASCO code 2231-79 is in CSL or not, please tell me which CSL r u refering I just gone through the one which was released in 16 of March but unable to find it there. Please tell me if I am looking at some wrong place.


----------



## Gemrichjess (Mar 26, 2009)

ellisa said:


> Hi Gem, just thought you'd like to know that we applied for a 176 in january 09 and were still waiting. Checking everyday but nothing!! its driving me and my hubby nuts. We are on the CSL and MODL and have queensland sponsership. The wait is exhausting and i have just had an offer on my house, so i'm in another dilemma without the visa. My agent has informed us that the 176 visa is taking approx 10 weeks but hey weve been waiting longer than that. They also told me that the staff at the DIAC are bogged down with applications and have not been given any extra staff to cope with the demand. So it looks like we could all be waiting a long time. Good luck with your and i hope you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> Lisa


omg you've been waiting ages!! we've also been told that it will take about 10 weeks to get the approval, i really hope thats the case cos like you its driving me and my hubby mad! i check the emails every day in the hope that we might have some good news!! thaks for the update anyway! and i'll keep my finger crossed for you!!

Gem


----------



## taffy22 (Apr 28, 2009)

can anyone please give me any useful information or names of anyone who can sort our applications out,i,ve heard you must be very careful who you have to sort everything out as there are many pitfalls????is this true??????i,m from wales and in the very early stages of taking my family to australia,any posts,tips would be very grateful,thanks.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

ram said:


> Hi Manish
> I have a doubt regarding ur ASCO code 2231-79 is in CSL or not, please tell me which CSL r u refering I just gone through the one which was released in 16 of March but unable to find it there. Please tell me if I am looking at some wrong place.


This is new CSL List
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf

Look at the last row
Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL).


----------



## ram (Apr 26, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> This is new CSL List
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf
> 
> Look at the last row
> Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL).


OK Manish its there 
Thank u


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ellisa, 

why dont you send a post lodgement enquiry with the department?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Taffy, hi

welcome to the forum..
are you starting with the application process? whoever u choose, make sure they are MIA / MARA registered.

also, why dont you search the forum for the same, agents have been discussed a zillion times before.

make sure u read the stickyPLEASE READ threads towards teh top of the forum, they have a lot of info/links in there

cheers and wish u luck


----------



## taffy22 (Apr 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Taffy, hi
> 
> welcome to the forum..
> are you starting with the application process? whoever u choose, make sure they are MIA / MARA registered.
> ...


thanks very much ang...


----------



## anu_ausi (May 8, 2009)

Hi freinds,

I've applied on 21st Nov 2008. ACS evaluation states I am under *2231-79 (SAP Specialist) category & I am also quilified for MODL.*
When I filed my application I selected *Nominated Occupation " Computing Professional (not e/where class)" *& also put all my work experience history under "Computing Professional (not e/where class)".

Am I considered under CSL criteria?

Any help would be appreciated 

Thank you all


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anu_ausi said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> I've applied on 21st Nov 2008. ACS evaluation states I am under *2231-79 (SAP Specialist) category & I am also quilified for MODL.*
> When I filed my application I selected *Nominated Occupation " Computing Professional (not e/where class)" *& also put all my work experience history under "Computing Professional (not e/where class)".
> ...


You are in CSL. Infact all IT professionals are in CSL.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> You are in CSL. Infact all IT professionals are in CSL.


Actually only IT professionals who are listed on MODL are in CSL. There are a lot of IT professionals who don't fall into that category. Me included


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Ellisa,

i have applied for GSM 175 (CSL ) visa on 13th april 2009, can u tell me what processing is going on and how long it will take for finalisation, the current status showing online is Application received BY THE DEPARTMENT and processing of this application is in process on 13/04/2009.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mack:

Looks like CSL list visas take at least 6 months, so you should see some significant progress and/or finalisation by October. Major activity starts once a CO is assigned (they start asking for docs and such).

Good luck 



mackdmello said:


> Hi Ellisa,
> 
> i have applied for GSM 175 (CSL ) visa on 13th april 2009, can u tell me what processing is going on and how long it will take for finalisation, the current status showing online is Application received BY THE DEPARTMENT and processing of this application is in process on 13/04/2009.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi manish*

when did u apply for CSL 175, cause we have also applied for CSL 175 on 13th april 2009 but still it shows application received and application is in process, we asked are agent abt it they saay that due to recession they are going a bit slow on visa formalities and it will take some more time for updating. just waiting anxiously for this .















manish1980 said:


> I have applied for online 175 Visa April 26 (CSL), today my status has a new entry ..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> says " 06/05/2009 Application being processed further"
> 
> Does it mean anything?


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have applied 26/04/2009.My application changed to 'Being processed furthur' on 6/05/2009. But since then no update


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

hi all,

im new to this forum, but i've been getting a lot of help from reading all your posts, especially on the 175 visa. i just want your opinion..i applied for 175 visa, lodged via an immigration agent, on april 1 2009, but not thru on-line. i got confirmation receipt from aus immigration that they received it on april 2 2009. im an accountant with ielts level 7.5 (so, qualified for CSL). i read in the DIAC FAQs (cant remember exact website) that for an accountant with ielts 7, who qualifies for CSL, they should inform diac so they can get priority processing along with the other CSL's. i told my immigration agent this, and asked them to inform diac, but they said, there's no need to do that since DIAC will automatically identify those qualified for CSL and process them accordingly..so im confused...follow my agent, or follow the DIAC advise?..anyone in the same boat? any insight? thanks in advance...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would inform DIAC anyway, if it's already noted, no harm, if it's not noted it could save months of processing time. It's a simple matter of using the e-mail form on the Immi website with your reference number (i.e. TRN) and informing them you are on CSL. 



mamashe said:


> hi all,
> 
> im new to this forum, but i've been getting a lot of help from reading all your posts, especially on the 175 visa. i just want your opinion..i applied for 175 visa, lodged via an immigration agent, on april 1 2009, but not thru on-line. i got confirmation receipt from aus immigration that they received it on april 2 2009. im an accountant with ielts level 7.5 (so, qualified for CSL). i read in the DIAC FAQs (cant remember exact website) that for an accountant with ielts 7, who qualifies for CSL, they should inform diac so they can get priority processing along with the other CSL's. i told my immigration agent this, and asked them to inform diac, but they said, there's no need to do that since DIAC will automatically identify those qualified for CSL and process them accordingly..so im confused...follow my agent, or follow the DIAC advise?..anyone in the same boat? any insight? thanks in advance...


----------



## mamashe (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks!

i already tried informing DIAC thru the post lodgement enquiry form, but, since i lodged my application thru an agent, the auto reply didnt confirm my enquiry, (they will only respond to the email of my agent), which brings me back to the same dilemma of having to go thru/ and listen to my agent....any way you know of where i can directly inform DIAC without going thru my agent?


----------

